# [SOLVED] Error Code 0xc004e003



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

I just realized that when I re-installed my Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit that I had to activate it still. I had my Key ready and entered it, however, when I did, I got error code 0xc004e003. I have no idea why this gives me an error. I even used magical jelly bean keyfinder to confirm this is the right code. Is there a real reason why this won't work?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Error Code 0xc004e003*

The error code 0xC004E003 simply means that the Software Licensing Service reported that license evaluation failed.


Here is what you need to do.

1. Press the *WINKEY+R *to bring up the* Run* dialog box.

2. Type *SLUI 4 * in the box and press OK. This will start the Telephone Activation Wizard.

3. Select your country in the drop down menu and click the Next Button. Follow the instructions on the screen and call the number that is shown there.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]

Follow the recorded instructions and when the telephone activation fails, stay on the line and an Activation Representative will answer. Just describe the problem you are experiencing and they will manually activate the system for you.


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: Error Code 0xc004e003*

Ok, well, it turns out the key I was using wasn't the correct one. My correct product key happened to be labeled under my laptop (go figure, right?). So I type that in and now this happens:

"The Product Key you have entered does not appear to be a valid Windows 7 product key.

Please check your product key, and type it again."

But this is false, because my product key is labeled directly under my laptop. Is this because I used an iso to re-install it rather than the disc I got with the laptop (I have no idea where this is by the way, which is why I downloaded the iso and used that instead)?


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: Error Code 0xc004e003*

Never mind, case solved. The key that I found under my laptop worked after all. I guess I mistyped it.


----------

